# My First Planted Tank 60cm Opti - HC Carpet



## Nano Jake (24 Oct 2008)

Thought I would show you my first attempt at a proper planted tank...































Cheers.

Jake.


----------



## Stu Worrall (24 Oct 2008)

*Re: My First Planted Tank 60cm Opti*

very nice tank, like the rock positioning. how long has it been running?


----------



## Nano Jake (24 Oct 2008)

*Re: My First Planted Tank 60cm Opti*

Just over a month.


----------



## Themuleous (25 Oct 2008)

Lovely little tank  How you finding the HC? Some people find it really tricky?

Sam


----------



## Nano Jake (25 Oct 2008)

The only problem i have is that it grows so quick!!


----------



## Mark Evans (25 Oct 2008)

Nano Jake said:
			
		

> The only problem i have is that it grows so quick!!


it seems to be a strange plant, i hear of some talented scapers on this site that struggle with it. it does seem strange, some can some cant. personally its grows like a weed in my set-ups.....thank goodness.

scape looks great. a bit unsure about the black molly though.


----------



## George Farmer (25 Oct 2008)

Superb first effort, one of the best I've seen on here.

You can clearly grow plants well too.  I look forward to seeing more of your creations in the future.

Well done.


----------



## Vito (25 Oct 2008)

Nice setup mate!!

I am gobsmacked how you got that kind of growth in a month, Ive had mine setup for 3 months now and havnt got a quater of what you have, also my leaves seem to be much smaller.... whats your secret?!?!

Vito


----------



## Nano Jake (25 Oct 2008)

Thanks for the kind comments. I think to grow HC well you need a good combination high Co2 and turnover, ADA AS and TPN+ also help.

From the start I used very high co2 and easy carbo + 50% wc every day for the first 2 weeks, I was amazed how quick this has filled out. I think with the right elements you can easily grow an HC carpet in 4 weeks.

The molly came from another tank and is only temporary until I find her a new home.

Jake.


----------



## Stu Worrall (25 Oct 2008)

have you got any technical details on your tank?  lighting, amount of TPN+ and easycarbo added plus the litres of water it holds? Interested to compare it to mine as mines been going around 3 weeks and the HC is still struggling.

did you take any pictures at startup?


----------



## Nano Jake (25 Oct 2008)

60x30x36cm Opti-White 60L
4x25 T5 Arcadia Luminere with Osram 865 Daylight bulbs
Fluval 205 external
Hydor External heater
D&D Pressurised Co2
P&M Glassware
ADA Aqua soil amazonia
Tropica plants

Tropica plant nutrition+ 3ml a day
Easycarbo 2ml a day for the first 4 weeks now 1ml a day.

I use 2x24 T5 for 8 hours daily.
50% water change every week.

Unfortunately I didnt take any pics at startup [silly me]. I cannot remember how many pots of HC I planted but it was about Â£50 worth from memory.

Do you have any pics of your tank to compare the growth at 3 weeks?


----------



## Stu Worrall (25 Oct 2008)

Nano Jake said:
			
		

> 60x30x36cm Opti-White 60L
> 4x25 T5 Arcadia Luminere with Osram 865 Daylight bulbs
> Fluval 205 external
> Hydor External heater
> ...


thanks, my three week pic was due last thursday on my journal in my sig but I havent got around to taking it yet.  will try and get one up this weekend.  I havent put as much HC in as you possibly as i got some given to me by dave spencer and one pot from TGM.


----------



## PM (26 Oct 2008)

Nice!

Do you have an inline CO2 diffuser or reactor?I can't spot a diffuser in the tank...


----------



## Nano Jake (26 Oct 2008)

PM said:
			
		

> Nice!
> 
> Do you have an inline CO2 diffuser or reactor?I can't spot a diffuser in the tank...



Intank diffuser - check the first pic right hand top corner.


----------



## PM (26 Oct 2008)

Oh yeah, haha, well it was late


----------



## aaronnorth (29 Oct 2008)

nice tank


----------



## vauxhallmark (29 Oct 2008)

Beautiful job on minimising equipment in the tank - it looks almost like a shot where people take all the kit out for the photo.

I think inline heaters are the only way to go with this low style of planting.

Love it   

M


----------



## Nano Jake (29 Oct 2008)

vauxhallmark said:
			
		

> Beautiful job on minimising equipment in the tank - it looks almost like a shot where people take all the kit out for the photo.
> 
> I think inline heaters are the only way to go with this low style of planting.
> 
> ...


Thankyou.

Your avatar pic is actually what my cat does!! I keep finding hairs floating on the top


----------



## vauxhallmark (29 Oct 2008)

Nano Jake said:
			
		

> Thankyou.
> 
> Your avatar pic is actually what my cat does!! I keep finding hairs floating on the top



Only on the top? You're lucky - I see them drifting round the tank sometimes!

She's always trying to skim flake off the top at feeding time too. I read in PFK (years ago) from David Ford (was that his name? From Aquarian fishfood?) that they have whole filing cabinets full of photos people have sent in of their cats with their head in a pot of fishfood  :!:


----------



## rudedog (11 Nov 2008)

nice - really like the rocks you have their too. I didn't realise p.helferi got as tall as that, mine has stayed pretty compact.


----------



## samc (28 Nov 2008)

very good for your first planted tank the hc looks in great condition


----------

